# SILVER FOR GB



## CILLA (31 July 2012)

Daughter just sent a text we have silver for the eventing team. Gold went to Germany.

Congratulations to all the team was so good watching them in action yesterday.


----------



## Taffytheone (31 July 2012)

Congratulations from what i heard it was Tina Cook & Miners Frolic that did it for us


----------



## CILLA (31 July 2012)

Thats correct


----------



## Supertrooper (31 July 2012)

Awesome!!!! Very well done and we're in contention for individual medals too xx


----------



## BobbyMondeo (31 July 2012)

was between us and new zealand for silver at the end Tina v Toddy tina went clear with 1TP and Toddy had 1 down and 3TP's making it silver for team GB!


----------



## 1071helen (31 July 2012)

Fab rounds from Tina and the old girl Mary!!  Shame Zara had 7 faults, Germany beat us by just over 5 ... so expensive round  BUT a brilliant team performance nonetheless under massive pressure.  

OBEs for Tina and Mary please whatever happens this afternoon.


----------



## Cupcakes and Horses (31 July 2012)

Well done 

Nail biting  especially Mary's round.

I don't know if I can cope watching again today!


----------



## Mince Pie (31 July 2012)

Eating my hat RE having Tina in the team - well done that girl!!


----------



## mon (31 July 2012)

Can't understand why Mary has not been given an honour already she deserves a knighthood.


----------



## millimoo (31 July 2012)

What was also fantastic was the coverage on the lunchtime news. Some decent coverage at last!!!
Massive well dine to Team GB... And fingers crossed for Mary & Tina this afternoon


----------



## paulineh (31 July 2012)

Well done. We deserve it.

Hope Mary does get a gong but shes not a footballer or pop star.

Roll on 2016 mary will be there again


----------



## devonlass (31 July 2012)

Ladies all did great,but just wanted to mention Mr Fox Pitt as he had a great round too,no poles down and within the time,well done that man!!

Gold would have been amazing,but silver was a huge achievement when facing such quality competition,well done ladies and gents of team GB


----------



## scotlass (31 July 2012)

Fantastic silver for Team GB.   Thought the 5 of them were brilliant XC yesterday.

Am also secretly so pleased for Caroline Powell getting a bronze with the NZ team.  Lenamore is an absolute superstar


----------



## Taffytheone (31 July 2012)

Couldn't agree more Scotlass Lenamore is one in a million x


----------



## Slightly Foxed (31 July 2012)

BBC Radio 4 news has just announced that Zara has got a silver medal, they did actually say 'as part of the British eventing team' but no mention of the names of the other team members. How sycophantic!


----------



## Miss L Toe (31 July 2012)

mon said:



			Can't understand why Mary has not been given an honour already she deserves a knighthood.
		
Click to expand...

It is very odd that cyclists and rowers get gongs when they have hardly been in the sport for ten minutes, MK has a lifetime of effort, and success.


----------

